# REW working with the DEQ 2496 Equalizer?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Greetings!
Anybody using the model DEQ2496 Equalizer? (made by behringer)
Since its related to the BFD, Is there a chance that this Equalizer will work with REW as far as setting up say shelving filters or parametric adjustments? Was idealy hoping for a seamless type of relationship to save time.

How long is the REW learning curve supposed to take? On average, How many weekends does it take to get things improved? I have some technical inclination, but I don't make my living on technology.



Thankyou for any insight 

Good Health and best regards,
Greg


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there a chance that this Equalizer will work with REW as far as setting up say shelving filters or parametric adjustments?


Select the FBQ2496 equalizer in REW when using a DEQ2496. Everything will work fine except for the automatic transfer of filters from the PC to the DEQ. Not a big deal, since you can enter the recommended filters manually.



> How long is the REW learning curve supposed to take?


We can't answer that for you.

Hopefully, you will first read and become completely familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Primal Yell said:


> How long is the REW learning curve supposed to take? On average, How many weekends does it take to get things improved? I have some technical inclination, but I don't make my living on technology.


If you're one of those types who figure out how to navigate new software pretty quickly, it probably won't take much time at all (unless the audio-technical side of things throws you). If you're barely computer literate like me, you'll probably need some hand-holding. 

Like brucek said, check the help files first. :T



brucek said:


> Everything will work fine except for the automatic transfer of filters from the PC to the DEQ. Not a big deal, since you can enter the recommended filters manually.


The 2496 has that problem too? Somehow that got past me, I thought it was just with the 1124... 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The 2496 has that problem too? Somehow that got past me, I thought it was just with the 1124...


The _FBQ_2496 doesn't have any problems with filter settings transfer, but the _DEQ_2496 uses a different prototocol.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

One thing you might not be aware of with the DEQ is that it doesn't have quite as much flexibility with it's parametric filters as the other units they seem to have only included the most common filter settings so there are gaps in the parametric ranges.


I just try to pick the closest matching filter manually if there isn't the exact one available(provided it matches fairly closely otherwise I leave it alone)through the DEQ.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Many good points duly noted.

I lookforward to corresponding further after initial setup is performed.

Gentlemen, Very kind of you to help.

May I ask a question ? It appears the DEQ 2496 may not be as widely deployed as other hardware. Is it still appropriate to discuss it in this particular forum---Or is this sort of thing better left to another forum or private messaging?

Follow up question: Is thanking people in this public forum considered a type of spam that would be better left to private messaging? Please clarify,

Best,
Greg


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Equalizer-specific questions - connection issues, how-to-use it, etc. - should go to the BFD Forum. All REW issues and questions, including graphs, go here. 

Sure, kudos are no problem! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

